# BHFS/BHFSL Question



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I recently decided to shoot BHFSL this year after 20 years of FS/FSL. I am using my Sure Loc scope with the fiber in it. I took the lens out, am I BHFS/L legal?

Arrow


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*not an expert....*

but as long as you don't make any adjustments I would say you're legal.

"A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. *Sighting reference points, string peep and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round*. Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed. *A round or oval housing around the points of reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used.* No additional pin guard may be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed."

you may want to wait on someone to answer with a little more experience than me though.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Arrow said:


> I recently decided to shoot BHFSL this year after 20 years of FS/FSL. I am using my Sure Loc scope with the fiber in it. I took the lens out, am I BHFS/L legal?
> 
> Arrow


I think you would be legal. I shoot that way before and was.

Chris


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

For indoors yes you will be legal as long as you don't move the pin after the start of scoring ends. For outdoors you are going to have to change sights since you will need more pins for distance.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks Guys,

This is only for indoors. I have pins set up for outdoors. Only 5, and my level is "NOT" my 70 and 80 yard sight. LOL

Arrow


----------

